# Some new info for the OAA 3D tournament



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to pass along a few new things planned for the provincials at the Temiskaming Bullseye Club;
For a novelty shoot we are in the process of having an iron buck made up so you may want to pack a few extra arrows.

Also just for a little incentive for those making the trip there will be a brand new bow along with many other prizes on the draw table (info on type will follow)

I`ll try to add a few things that we have planned every day or two as we get nearer the tournament.

Don


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

kewl!!! Can't wait!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

booked our room and entries sent already..


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

The next bit of news for the provincials. We just had 11 new targets delivered, these are our first time trying rineharts out so we will see how they work out.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great targets! You won't be disapointed!!!


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Any body know where there would be a good campground to go to with a 36' trailer.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

You can check out www.temiskamingshores.ca and then go to accomadations and that will give you some of the campgrounds in the area. Also if you can park it at the club if you don't mind not having hookups.


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you Don we might take u up on the offer of parking at the club I will discuss it with our group and find out what they would like to do. Thank you once again looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

For those of you that don't know our club we have a very large, flat area that was cleared a few years ago for a parking area for the Frogs Breath golf tournament. There will be lots of room for camping whether tent or camper trailer.

Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...and they have been kind enough to move the 1st target, as it normally would be in the middle of the tenting area.

Going to miss that shot though.....always a great way to start a course!!!!!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Yes we are going to lose a couple of shots for the camping area and the larger practice area but I think we can come up with something. 

A hint for the people on here but some shots may change from day one to day two if things go as planned so you may not want to just shoot a target for the same yardage on both days.

Have a great Canada day and we will see you next weekend.

Don


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

7 days left!!!!! SHould be a great shoot.

Hope to see lots of you there!!!!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking forward to it as well Jason.I'll be bringing my camper instead of getting a motel room.Stop by for a cold one.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Timmer and I will be traveling north on Friday with the lov bug in tow good thing we are friends


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRKelly.......I will indeed stop by for a little visit. Maybe Friday night....but more than likely, Saturday night.

Watch for Moose on the way up!!!!!!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Hope everybody has a good ride up and I second Jason's watch for moose on the way, there has been quite a few seen between North Bay and New Liskeard.
By the way the 10 OAA targets showed up today so we will be busy setting up on Friday, can't get them out any earlier, don't want to take a chance of a bear having a snack out of any of them.


See you all on the weekend

Don


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Don is there a address of your club for GPS units or can you put out instructions for us southerners:embara:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hyw 11N to Temiskaming Shores (New Liskeard). Take Hyw 65W for about 9.6km and turn Left (South) onto Twin Lakes Rd.

About 3.2 km in on this road you will see Temiskaming Bulls Eye Club on the Right. Follow it to the club house. 


Not sure about the Postal Code......but this shoud get you there.......


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

3 of us making the trip Friday as well...

Will there be any place to do a little shooting for those of use up early Friday...just a practice range or something?


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

For those coming up early we will have the target range set up on Friday.
Jason gave great directions but we will also have new signs up along the way with arrows showing the directions.( they are yellow with black writing)

See you all on the weekend,

Don


----------

